# Update world

## serg_sk

 *Quote:*   

> net-libs/xulrunner:1.9
> 
>   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by
> 
>     >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.11', 'merge')
> ...

 

Вот такая вот лажа с последним апдейтом. Я что-то совсем запутался с пакетами. Что делать надо?  :Smile: 

----------

## f0rk

Хм.. а media-libs/alsa-lib в packages.unmask нет?

У меня версия 1.0.20-r1 стоит как masked (архитектура ~x86)..

p.s. А если попробовать удалить xulrunner и alsa-lib, а потом сделать emerge -pvuDN world ?

----------

## serg_sk

```
net-libs/xulrunner:1.9

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1[java] required by ('installed', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.12', 'merge') pulled in by

    =net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/epiphany-2.24.3-r10', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

```

С alsa-lib разобрался, а вот xulrunner никак не хочет  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

мда, я уже давно заметил, что разрабы в дебажных сообщениях начали писать всякую ахинею

там самая главная строка - каждая четная в каждом блоке вывода

 *Quote:*   

> ('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by 
> 
> >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.11', 'merge') 
> 
> net-libs/xulrunner:1.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/yelp-2.24.0-r10', 'merge') 
> ...

 

соответственно

 *Quote:*   

>  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by 
> 
>     >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1[java] required by ('installed', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.1', 'nomerge') 
> 
>     (and 2 more) 
> ...

 

то есть тормозилла нуждается в >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1[java]  - жава должная быть включена

а епифань жить не может без =net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0*

тупо конфликт версий

P.S. Если помогло - кину в FAQ

----------

## Flcn

тут тока епифани сносить.. врятли подругому запашет.. или новую версию ждать)

----------

